
Crispr gene editing in human embryos wreaks chromosomal mayhem - tdhttt
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01906-4
======
csense
Crispr sounds like a terrible editor. Biologists should use emacs instead.

------
ngcc_hk
Well let china do this and end f humanity down the line will be a problem -
remember the hiv crispy babies - CRISPR gene editing in human embryos wreaks
chromosomal mayhem

And nature seemed not update the landscape since 2015:
[https://www.nature.com/news/where-in-the-world-could-the-
fir...](https://www.nature.com/news/where-in-the-world-could-the-first-crispr-
baby-be-born-1.18542)

------
bawana
So how is crispr fundamentally better than restriction enzymes?

------
Konohamaru
The horror! That sounds like Orochimaru level mad science.

